# 3 ground moles..new record



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Over about a 2 1/2 hour period I got 3 ground moles this morning with my pitchfork. A new PR for me. Doing some yard work so I smashed down 3 active runs and checked in on them quite often and eventually all 3 started to rebuild their tunnels so when the ground moves like it has a heart beat it makes a pretty easy target. That's 5 for the season. Well behind the number of red squirrels & muskrats that I've taken so far.

L & O


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

LOL Your a killer Richard.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

If you get bored, I have a couple that are giving me fits


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thats exactly how I do it. None last year and so far this year have invaded my space.


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

They're on the move. I think it's the mole rut!

3 Saturday and shut out yesterday, gives me 8 for the year. I've got to credit the trap for one and the dogs for another but the fork/shovel works best when they're moving often.


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

Was at my buddies house Saturday morning, he has a Jack Russel and she is real sharp. Anyway we were just walking the lawn when I see his dog start digging like crazy and then low and behold she whips this mole 5 feet in the air. She killed it and then started parding this this thing around. It was way cool and my buddie really praised her, she was back at it again in no time.


----------

